# Un (opcw)



## Fuchs66 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi everyone just a quick question has anyone here worked for the UN, in particular the OPCW? 

I'm after tips on the selection process, cheers F66.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 28, 2007)

I take it there are no takers as of yet, bit worried (hopefully over nothing) been shortlisted for a good position there and am getting a written test next week, I have absolutely no idea what this written test consists of and would appreciate a hint or 3.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2007)

Fuchs66 said:
			
		

> I take it there are no takers as of yet, bit worried (hopefully over nothing) been shortlisted for a good position there and am getting a written test next week, I have absolutely no idea what this written test consists of and would appreciate a hint or 3.




This any help?

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=un+candidate+written+test&meta=


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 28, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> This any help?
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=un+candidate+written+test&meta=


Brilliant, cheers that seems to be the one, still crapping my pants about it but at least I'll know what to expect. 

E2A isn't totally applicable to the position that I've been shortlisted for but its a help, in the FAQs there is something about 6 weeks notice for the exam, I've been given 1 week :S ah well see how it goes


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 28, 2007)

What is OPCW?

Sounds like an ace job anyway at UN and all....good luck.


----------



## Zorra (Aug 29, 2007)

stuff_it said:
			
		

> What is OPCW?



Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 29, 2007)

stuff_it said:
			
		

> What is OPCW?
> 
> Sounds like an ace job anyway at UN and all....good luck.


Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons, it would be a fantastic job if I get it (I've been applying for jobs 2 levels lower than the one they seem to want me to try for) but at the moment not counting my chickens and just seeing if I can prepare myself for the exam next week (as soon as I find out what it consists of)


----------



## Fuchs66 (Sep 5, 2007)

Well the exam is on Friday at 2pm I've found a bit out about it so not quite crapping my pants as much as I was, still suffering from exam nerves though (bit out of practice for stuff like this), keep your fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Sep 8, 2007)

If anyone is interested the exam went well 

Now on tenderhooks waiting for the decision whether I go on to the interview stage hopefully hear somehing next week.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 8, 2007)

good luck


----------



## Fuchs66 (Sep 20, 2007)

Cheers for that, it seems to have worked too.

WOOHOO I appear to have passed the exam, now waiting for an interview date.  

One more hurdle to get over and I'm in


----------



## Alex Gonzalez (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi,
I am getting a written test next week for the OPCW, I have absolutely no idea what this written test consists of and would appreciate a hint from someone who has already taken the written test ;-)


----------



## Pingu (Jul 22, 2014)

no but have done wok for NATO. the selection criteria seemed to be "can you get to brussels?"


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2014)

Alex Gonzalez said:


> Hi,
> I am getting a written test next week for the OPCW, I have absolutely no idea what this written test consists of and would appreciate a hint from someone who has already taken the written test ;-)


Fuchs66 can you help at all?

Also Alex did you check the google link to a previous example higher up the thread?


----------



## yanfei (Jul 23, 2014)

hi, this Monday I heard there is a written test for me on coming Friday (takes 2 hours and 10 mins). Unfortunately I am on holiday in Canada at this moment, so I asked if they can postpone this test 1 week for me, but the HR manager said no. I need to find a internet cafe to do this test then. I have two ex-colleagues who are now working for OPCW, but I can not reach them this week. I think the exam has 2 parts, 1 general part (writing an essay)and 1 part about Chemistry? anyone here can help?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 23, 2014)

Pingu said:


> no but have done wok for NATO. the selection criteria seemed to be "can you get to brussels?"


Thankfully the 8th Guards Army never tried to apply under those criteria.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 23, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Thankfully the 8th Guards Army never tried to apply under those criteria.



tbh they would still be filling out the forms to get access to the complex


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey sorry but only just noticed the updates on this thread, I'm enjoying the peaceful Latvian countryside at the moment 

As far as the test goes I can't really give any concrete assistance as I've got nothing to do with recruitment and it would be a sacking (if not hanging) offence if I gave any assistance  All I can say is make sure you look into the CWC, also read up on any CW information related to whatever specialisation you're applying for. Be confident and enjoy the experience


----------



## yanfei (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi, Fuchs66, seems I passed the written test and I am waiting for the interview. Any hints on interview? Previous working experience and general opionin about enviornment, etc?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well done with the test, interview should be based on your answers from the test with a bit of standard job interview stuff thrown in too. Just take it easy and enjoy. My (probably bad) piece of advice is that when I had the test and interview, the guys who went out on the town the night before the interview and got totally wasted got the job and the tee-totalers didn't. That was in the days of interviews in The Hague, are you doing it online?


----------



## yanfei (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for your hint, Fuchs66. I will do via skype. However, I am a citizen of Holland, so my home is half hour from The Hague. Is there a rule that after 7 years you have to leave OPCW?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 6, 2014)

yanfei said:


> Thanks for your hint, Fuchs66. I will do via skype. However, I am a citizen of Holland, so my home is half hour from The Hague. Is there a rule that after 7 years you have to leave OPCW?


 The official line is that the it is a non-career organisation which theoretically means you can only do amaximum of 7 years. Until (I believe) next year there is the possibility for the DG to extend certain individuals to 10 years and that has been happening but its not a guarantee (but what guarantees are there in life?) There is talk of the 7 year limit being scrapped/altered/avoided but I'll believe it when I see it.

Oh by the way you are aware that as a Dutch citizen you do get a bit of a raw deal (due to your government) when compared to International recruits. Things to take notice of are allowances and your pension (you will be getting a provident fund but you lose out on your Dutch pension for the time you are in the Organisation).

If you dont mind me asking what speciality are you going for? I'd guess CPT (Industrial chemist).


----------



## yanfei (Aug 7, 2014)

CPT indeed. How long it takes from this interview until you hear something from them?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 11, 2014)

yanfei said:


> CPT indeed. How long it takes from this interview until you hear something from them?


Ah joining the pampered, Platinum card bunch then . 

I've no idea how long it will take but looking at our manning levels I would assume/hope it will be fairly quick. I'm out of the country again (tbh I've spent less than 10 days in HQ this year so far) so I am out of touch with the admin side of things back in The Hague.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 18, 2014)

yanfei said:


> CPT indeed. How long it takes from this interview until you hear something from them?


Any news?


----------



## handsomewfw (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi,my friends,
I am getting a written test next week for the OPCW, I have absolutely no idea what this written test consists of and would appreciate a hint from you.I want to know whether to test chemical knowledge?whether with a time limitation?thank you


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 30, 2016)

Pingu said:


> no but have done wok for NATO.



Was that for the Pan Asian Working Group?


----------



## Pingu (Jun 30, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Was that for the Pan Asian Working Group?



no. unless the former Yugoslavia moved


----------



## JSS (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi, I also have an exam next week. The link above doesn't help much. Can someone give send a link with more tips about the exam?


----------



## JSS (Jul 3, 2016)

handsomewfw said:


> Hi,my friends,
> I am getting a written test next week for the OPCW, I have absolutely no idea what this written test consists of and would appreciate a hint from you.I want to know whether to test chemical knowledge?whether with a time limitation?thank you


Hey! Have you found anything?


----------



## handsomewfw (Jul 4, 2016)

No,i am just waiting that....any suggestion?


----------



## handsomewfw (Jul 4, 2016)

JSS said:


> Hey! Have you found anything?


No,i am just waiting that....any suggestion?


----------



## JSS (Jul 12, 2016)

handsomewfw said:


> No,i am just waiting that....any suggestion?


 HAve you passed the written exam? I have! . Now I'm preparing for the interview!

Sorry, I don't receive any information of new msgs from here. I'll leave it open in case you reply!


----------



## handsomewfw (Jul 15, 2016)

JSS said:


> HAve you passed the written exam? I have! . Now I'm preparing for the interview!
> 
> Sorry, I don't receive any information of new msgs from here. I'll leave it open in case you reply!


oh,sorry,i haven't.....,my computer have some problem,so.....congratulations to you ! i think  i will go on to apply new vancace...


----------



## handsomewfw (Jul 27, 2016)

JSS said:


> HAve you passed the written exam? I have! . Now I'm preparing for the interview!
> 
> Sorry, I don't receive any information of new msgs from here. I'll leave it open in case you reply!


hi,any message?you pass?


----------



## TajMahal (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello, I just saw this trail on OPCW written tests. I am taking one next week, I understand from the UN link (although OPCW is technically not part of UN) that these tests are partly about general comprehension, partly about substantive knowledge. On the latter, how deep would the tests actually go into matters of Chemical Weapons, CWC etc. and is there a practical way to prepare? Thx!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 28, 2016)

Is there anybody on Urban who hasn't applied to OPCW?


----------



## kebabking (Aug 16, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Is there anybody on Urban who hasn't applied to OPCW?



yes. i don't want to end my working life looking like something that washed up on the beach at Sellafield.


----------



## ANTCLA (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello,

I am planned to be tested soon for OPCW.
Hope it will be ok....

Cheers


----------



## neowingeek (Jan 25, 2017)

Has anyone taken the written test for the network and systems engineer for the opcw? Any tips of what to expect?


----------



## ANTCLA (Jan 26, 2017)

My test went bad....that was for a planning position.


----------



## neowingeek (Jan 27, 2017)

ANTCLA said:


> My test went bad....that was for a planning position.


Sorry to hear that. Let's see what will happen on Monday


----------



## neowingeek (Jan 30, 2017)

The test was not bad. Just had to write a lot during the timeline. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## neowingeek (Feb 11, 2017)

ANTCLA said:


> My test went bad....that was for a planning position.


How did you know your test went bad? Did they send an email informing you that you were not selected for the final stage? How long did they take to get back to you?


----------



## neowingeek (Feb 18, 2017)

Guess no one is reading this anymore. I've made it to the final stage- interview. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 18, 2017)

neowingeek said:


> Guess no one is reading this anymore. I've made it to the final stage- interview. Let's see how this goes.


Hey good luck! Which position are you going for? I'm not working there any more but still in The Hague so if you end up in the Hudson's crowd I might see you one day!


----------



## neowingeek (Feb 19, 2017)

Fuchs66 said:


> Hey good luck! Which position are you going for? I'm not working there any more but still in The Hague so if you end up in the Hudson's crowd I might see you one day!


Hey Fuchs66, I am going for an IT position. Does the OPCW pay for housing for you? Do they provide visa for your family member that will permit them to work?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 19, 2017)

neowingeek said:


> Hey Fuchs66, I am going for an IT position. Does the OPCW pay for housing for you? Do they provide visa for your family member that will permit them to work?


Is that a professional level position or general staff? What nationality are you? You and all your accompanying family members, if its a P level position, will receive a special ID card from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs which as far as I know entitles your family members to work. Of course if they are EU nationals you dont need it. I'm not sure about the rules for General Staff though.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh and housing you pay for and find yourself although you may get a bit of assistance with rent but it's not that much. If you are being hired for a professional position there is a pretty good grant at the beginning to assist with settling in.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 19, 2017)

Make your interview memorable by arriving naked except for a gas mask and a light coating of Swarfega. You should also be answering questions while juggling WP grenades with a VX-filled grenade sticking out of your arse. If they look at you quizzically and ask whether we should push the button and enjoy the lovely fireworks, be sure to adopt an expression of manic glee while nodding furiously and saying 'Yes, yes, goody. goody.'

They'll remember you then.


----------



## neowingeek (Feb 19, 2017)

Fuchs66 said:


> Oh and housing you pay for and find yourself although you may get a bit of assistance with rent but it's not that much. If you are being hired for a professional position there is a pretty good grant at the beginning to assist with settling in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Fuchs66, It's a P level position. I am from the Caribbean so it's a long journey to Europe  I thought they would have assisted in helping to find housing. Btw, what is the Hudson's crowd?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 19, 2017)

neowingeek said:


> Fuchs66, It's a P level position. I am from the Caribbean so it's a long journey to Europe  I thought they would have assisted in helping to find housing. Btw, what is the Hudson's crowd?


OK no worries it makes a difference whether EU based or from outside regarding how much you will be relying on the MFA card. OK as I am EU based the MFA card was a non-issue for me and to be honest a bit of a waste of time, also as I'm not married the family members working issue was never a problem however I am reasonably sure that once Family MFA cards have been issued spouses (and kids over the legal age limits for work) can work within the Netherlands but check with HR and/or Protocol Branch when you get there. Hudson's is the local watering hole where all the cool Inspectors gather with their minions .



Bakunin said:


> Make your interview memorable by arriving naked except for a gas mask and a light coating of Swarfega. You should also be answering questions while juggling WP grenades with a VX-filled grenade sticking out of your arse. If they look at you quizzically and ask whether we should push the button and enjoy the lovely fireworks, be sure to adopt an expression of manic glee while nodding furiously and saying 'Yes, yes, goody. goody.'
> 
> They'll remember you then.


Worked for me!


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh if you get there Thursdays evenings are the usual nights and don't be put of by the attempt on the site to look upmarket we do our best to keep the image in the gutter!
Den Haag Statenkwartier - Restaurant Hudson


----------



## neowingeek (Feb 28, 2017)

Just an update. The interview went well and I made it to the last 5. I am just waiting to hear if I am the lucky one to be selected.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Mar 1, 2017)

Congratulations I hope it works out! Was in Hudson's last night by the way! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex183 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi guys,

How long does it take after written test for OPCW to get information about the selection for interview?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kebabking (Nov 20, 2018)

Alex183 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How long does it take after written test for OPCW to get information about the selection for interview?
> 
> Thanks in advance



it pleases me that people looking to join the OPCW have such a forensic grasp of detail. the thread hasn't been touched in 18 months...


----------



## Alex183 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Dec 10, 2018)

My interview there went really well till I said the P should stand for production.


----------



## abdalla (Feb 16, 2019)

hi,i am taking a written test for the position of inspector p3, but with absolutely no idea, any help??


----------



## A380 (Feb 16, 2019)

Why do people think this site is a hotbed of CBRNe / NBC experts?

Is there something we should be told?


----------



## LDC (Feb 17, 2019)

Randomly spotted this. I know a couple of people that work for the OPCW. Give me a PM if you want to chat.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 17, 2019)

abdalla said:


> hi,i am taking a written test for the position of inspector p3, but with absolutely no idea, any help??



Yes.

Shoot yourself for applying for a job you have no fucking idea how to carry out, and then spamming anarchist (ha!) forums with fucking moronic questions.

Cunt.


----------



## abdalla (Feb 17, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Yes.
> 
> Shoot yourself for applying for a job you have no fucking idea how to carry out, and then spamming anarchist (ha!) forums with fucking moronic questions.
> 
> Cunt.


Thanks for ur polite reply. 
What i meant by my question is to identify any polite members who prevuiosly came accross such a case and had an idea about the scope of the coming written test. 
Just Fyi that OPCW has a very well qualified recruitment panel that carefully screens applicants and  then selects the smarter to take je the test.

Curb the arrogance!!!


----------



## A380 (Feb 27, 2019)

Why have we got the reputation of being CBRNe experts on here? I’ve asked this before.

( Is it because the ‘secret’ forums are still visible to search engines...)


----------



## 8ball (Feb 28, 2019)

A380 said:


> Why have we got the reputation of being CBRNe experts on here? I’ve asked this before.
> 
> ( Is it because the ‘secret’ forums are still visible to search engines...)



There are no secret forums! Shut up shut up shut up!


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 28, 2019)

Have we stolen the bomb stuff yet or what?


----------



## kebabking (Feb 28, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Have we stolen the bomb stuff yet or what?



Yet?

We've been using it for years - look up, Chemtrails!


----------



## A380 (Feb 28, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Yet?
> 
> We've been using it for years - look up, Chemtrails!


Hang on, I though we were the ones who put ‘fluoride’ in the water?


----------



## kebabking (Feb 28, 2019)

A380 said:


> Hang on, I though we were the ones who put ‘fluoride’ in the water?



We are - only a fool puts all their stinky eggs in one basket. We did that 'vitamins are good for you' thing as well...


----------



## samjones81 (Jan 10, 2020)

Has anyone taken the written test for OPCW inspector position any tips will be appreciated


----------



## samjones81 (Jan 10, 2020)

I am taking it next week


----------



## kebabking (Jan 14, 2020)

samjones81 said:


> I am taking it next week



Cool. Take a day between now and then to read a book on punctuation.


----------



## A380 (Jan 18, 2020)

samjones81 said:


> Has anyone taken the written test for OPCW inspector position any tips will be appreciated



Yes:

A is for anthrax 
B is for binary chemical weapon 
C is for cyanide 
D is for don’t take your resi off for fucks sake.


If you pass the written then a hint for the practical is cut the red wire,



 or was it the green one?


----------



## Fokka (Jan 22, 2020)

I cut the yellow one. 

Hello then, any news from the outborders?


----------



## kebabking (Jan 22, 2020)

Fokka said:


> I cut the yellow one.
> 
> Hello then, any news from the outborders?



Yes, it was much sunnier yesterday than was forecast. It clouded over more in the afternoon and there was a decent breeze and resultant wind-chill at 500m, but it was a far better day than we'd been lead to be believe it was going to be. I could see some short, localised snow showers over near Radnor, but that was broadly it.


----------



## Fokka (Jan 22, 2020)

Then forget the visual flight. Don’t take off!


----------



## scifisam (Jan 22, 2020)

I am far too amused by the idea that half of urban apparently works for an obscure chemical weapons quango  We had a good laugh about it at Hudson's last night, I can tell you!


----------



## kebabking (Jan 22, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I am far too amused by the idea that half of urban apparently works for an obscure chemical weapons quango  We had a good laugh about it at Hudson's last night, I can tell you!



What's more amusing/horrifying is that the OPCW apparently recruits from a pool of people with no understanding of what it does, the importance of forensic detail, and the ability to read and write.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 22, 2020)

kebabking said:


> What's more amusing/horrifying is that the OPCW apparently recruits from a pool of people with no understanding of what it does, the importance of forensic detail, and the ability to read and write.



Ware do I aply?


----------



## Fokka (Jan 22, 2020)

The last recruit finished?


----------



## Marius_mule (Sep 13, 2021)

Hey y'all. First I'd like to apologize if I'm disturbing a long dead thread. It's just that there's so little info on the recruitment process out there and i stumbled upon this thread.
My question is how long does it take for job tests to be reviewed? Do they inform you if you haven't made it to the interview phase or they wait until the whole recruitment process is over?
I'm asking because i took a test in the beginning of July. I Contacted OPCW after a month and a half and was told that the test is still under review and is taking long due to a temporary lack of manpower. I hate to contact them again for fear that it might give a bad impression. But i also hate waiting in vain if you know what i mean.
Ah the position i applied for is translator.


----------



## Edie (Sep 13, 2021)

Recruitment standards at OPCW have really dropped.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2021)

A380 said:


> Yes:
> 
> A is for anthrax
> B is for binary chemical weapon
> ...


A is for anthrax, a nasty disease
B is for binary chemical weapons, that make you weak in the knees
C is for cyanide, a poison of choice
And D is for dynamite, which makes a big noise


----------



## A380 (Sep 13, 2021)

Marius_mule said:


> Hey y'all. First I'd like to apologize if I'm disturbing a long dead thread. It's just that there's so little info on the recruitment process out there and i stumbled upon this thread.
> My question is how long does it take for job tests to be reviewed? Do they inform you if you haven't made it to the interview phase or they wait until the whole recruitment process is over?
> I'm asking because i took a test in the beginning of July. I Contacted OPCW after a month and a half and was told that the test is still under review and is taking long due to a temporary lack of manpower. I hate to contact them again for fear that it might give a bad impression. But i also hate waiting in vain if you know what i mean.
> Ah the position i applied for is translator.



Don’t worry the vetting process is very thorough these days. If it’s like when most of us on here went through it you are probably in the ‘lifestyle surveillance’ section. You have probably noticed that for random six hour periods each day you have had an eight person team behind you. Show you are keen; wear a gas tight suit with BA when you go to the shops and a resi at home. Your old  S10 will be fine, you don’t need the newer one as it’s the thought that counts. Once through that the final selection process normally starts with cooking up a binary agent with household items so you might want to hit the Internet refreshing yourself on those. Ignore those posters who tell you you need to take your own polonium, they will supply that. 

Good luck, hopefully you’ll be a regular on this forum, probably the largest forum for Chemical Weapons Inspectors in the world, now Club Penguin has closed.


----------



## Marius_mule (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm actually taking


A380 said:


> Don’t worry the vetting process is very thorough theses days. If it’s like when most of us on here went through it you are probably in the ‘lifestyle surveillance’ section. You have probably noticed that for random six hour periods each day you have had an eight person team behind you. Show you are keen wear a gas tight suit with BA when you go to the shops and a resi at home. An S10 will be fine, you don’t need the newer one as it’s the thought that counts. Once through that the final selection process normally starts with cooking up a binary agent with household items so you might want to hit the Internet refreshing your self on those. Ignore those posters who tell you you need to take your own polonium, they will supply that.
> 
> Good luck, hopefully you’ll be a regular on this forum, probably the largest forum for Chemical Weapons Inspectors now Club Penguin has closed.


----------



## Marius_mule (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm actually taking a liking to this forum and the debates that take place "within its walls". So yeah i intend to be a regular 😂
Joking aside, are you serious about this lifestyle thing? Because i heard they even check your soc media accounts!
Oh, and I'm a mere humble translator so won't need them fancy HAZMAT suits 😂


----------



## A380 (Sep 13, 2021)

Marius_mule said:


> I'm actually taking a liking to this forum and the debates that take place "within its walls". So yeah i intend to be a regular 😂
> Joking aside, are you serious about this lifestyle thing? Because i heard they even check your soc media accounts!
> Oh, and I'm a mere humble translator so won't need them fancy HAZMAT suits 😂


No. I’m not serious about that. 

This is a great forum but it’s the absolute last place on Earth you should look for advice on becoming a  UN weapons inspector.

Have a look at the open source stuff from your country’s  CBRN centres.


----------



## Marius_mule (Sep 14, 2021)

A380 said:


> No. I’m not serious about that.
> 
> This is a great forum but it’s the absolute last place on Earth you should look for advice on becoming a  UN weapons inspector.
> 
> Have a look at the open source stuff from your country’s  CBRN centres.


There are hardly any resources out there. I checked. I could email them again but i really hate doing that. 
Anyway, thanks for the advice!


----------



## A380 (Sep 14, 2021)

Marius_mule said:


> There are hardly any resources out there. I checked. I could email them again but i really hate doing that.
> Anyway, thanks for the advice!


Look at open source material for nuclear weapons. Chemical and bio agents and more ‘normal’ hazmat stuff. Both the materials and mitigation’s. Make sure you have the vocabulary in both English and your work language (s). 

Know about the history or both the weapons and non-proliferation. Know where the current threats are.

Wikipedia will get you 80-90% there for all the English language stuff.

Don’t forget it’s a job interview, a lot will be about your general skills as as a translator based on wherever you have done that. 

I am not a UN Weapons inspector.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2021)

A380 said:


> I am not a UN Weapons inspector.


The fuck are you posting on Urban75 for, then?


----------



## A380 (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> The fuck are you posting on Urban75 for, then?


I inspect weapons for someone else obvs. All about the third sector now …the sooner you posh UN boys and girls realise you ain’t the only la di da game in town for people what want weapons inspecting the better.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 14, 2021)

As for translation, try and brush up on technical terms. If you're still a bit woolly on the specifics then shout and speak very slowly at interview.


----------



## A380 (Sep 14, 2021)

nogojones said:


> As for translation, try and brush up on technical terms. If you're still a bit woolly on the specifics then shout and speak very slowly at interview.



And if you think it’s going very wrong fake the symptoms of nerve agent poisoning and use your atropine auto injector. (NB, make sure it’s your inert TRAINING one…)


----------



## kabbes (Sep 14, 2021)

A380 said:


> I am not a UN Weapons inspector.


I was a UN Weapons Inspector meself for 30 years.  Man and boy.  Hardest game in the world.


----------



## Marius_mule (Sep 16, 2021)

My question, then, is this: would it be ok if i emailed them again? I took the job test on July 1st and i already emailed them once after a month and a half and they told me there was nothing new. Would it give the impression that I'm impatient? I really appreciate your input.


----------



## Edie (Sep 16, 2021)

Marius_mule said:


> My question, then, is this: would it be ok if i emailed them again? I took the job test on July 1st and i already emailed them once after a month and a half and they told me there was nothing new. Would it give the impression that I'm impatient? I really appreciate your input.


Not impatient, interested and keen on the opportunity


----------



## Marius_mule (Sep 17, 2021)

So i got the vaguest reply ever after emailing them. Nothing conclusive. I don't know if these international organisations hold themselves to any standards anymore when it comes to HR and recruitment...
I come from a third world country with rampant nepotism. And we still update job applicants regularly on the status of their applications.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 18, 2021)

Marius_mule said:


> I come from a third world country with rampant nepotism. And we still update job applicants regularly on the status of their applications.


 The UK?


----------



## ouirdeaux (Dec 15, 2022)

A380 said:


> This is a great forum but it’s the absolute last place on Earth you should look for advice on becoming a  UN weapons inspector.


 I've looked under my bed. It's worse.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 15, 2022)

Seriously bizarre thread. 

Funny too.


----------

